# Help With Identification



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi all,

I've been a background observer and fan of the forum for quite some time but never had the need to post. Until now.

I've inherited the below watch and was wondering if anyone could shed some light on model, specs, value etc. Any additional information is appreciated.

As background, the watch was issued as a long service award to my great uncle back in 1966, was worn for a year or two and then put back in the box in the bottom of his wardrobe with all the papers and there it stayed until he died. The original case of the watch was previously replaced and engraved with the details of his award. The strap is original. It's now my favourite.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Your pictures dont seem to have uploaded, well not for me anyway.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

No pics for me either, dear Krissy, so perhaps you could check out the links and get the pics on the Forum.


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZxB3MUBcZBcVPJrx9

https://photos.app.goo.gl/pvtvZWwqPm7sa7Vx7

Ah this is annoying. Have those links worked?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Yes they have. :thumbsup:

Sorry cant help you with your queries but im sure someone on here can.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

It's a 1950/1960s Hand wound 9K gold Rolex Precision . Probably has a high grade Cal 1200 inside it . Seems to be in very good condition for its age . I think these measure around 30/31mm in diameter . We can't give a valuation i'm afraid , but if you look on ebay for something similar it would give you a good idea .


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I agree with Tazmo61, after a good search I can't fault the info.


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice piece but unsure what it is

The small seconds is unusual as most of these of this age are plain dials nearest for me looks like a 12868 but has different hour markers

I'm sure there are members on here who can help identify the piece if not I use a very experienced dealer called Sonning watches he deals mainly in Vintage Rolex and I'm sure he will be able to help with what it is and a guide price.

Very Nice piece :thumbsup:

[email protected]


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Tazmo61 said:


> It's a 1950/1960s Hand wound 9K gold Rolex Precision . Probably has a high grade Cal 1200 inside it . Seems to be in very good condition for its age . I think these measure around 30/31mm in diameter . We can't give a valuation i'm afraid , but if you look on ebay for something similar it would give you a good idea .


 Thanks Taz - it is a 31mm case (I have small wrists so it sits nicely).

Not to worry on the valuation. I just googled "Cal 1200 Rolex" and this exact model was one of the first results on google images and that was dated 1965.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

There is one very similar sold here . :thumbsup:

https://www.vintagegoldwatches.com/product/rolex-precision-9ct-1960-31mm/


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

All the advice is sound so far, but I would suggest it was made closer to 1960. Rolex used this applied logo from 1958 until about 1960

I'll go and dust my anorak now


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone - I had only assumed 1966 given that was the year it was given to my great uncle.

I'll dig out the box (original) and see if there is anything more concrete in there. There are a few light scratches on the face and the strap is obviously well worn (it is 54yr old at least) but otherwise it is in great condition!


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just an update for you all - I've dug out the original boxes and papers, and while I can't find any information on the specific model, there is a "Looking after your Rolex" leaflet and a blank Rolex guarantee card. It guarantees the watch for all defects, "ill-treatment excepted".

The quest for details continues.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

krissy1301 said:


> The quest for details continues.


 I have a Precision bought by my father from an independent jeweller in 1970. The Rolex guarantee card is filled in with the date and Watch No 3042. I tried following up that number, but got nowhere with it. It's not identical to yours, the index markers are different, but not a million miles away.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats... that's pretty awesome!


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just a slight update in case anyone is interested. This morning I found the below link:

https://www.vintage-wristwatches.co.uk/watches-catalogue/archived-watches/rolex-watches-archive/1960s-9ct-gold-round-vintage-rolex-precision-watch/

Interestingly, this is the exact watch I have and has been inscribed by the same company for the same long service award. I'm still struggling to find this exact watch anywhere else online. Could it be the watch was made for the company? (Unlikely in my head but nothing surprises me in the horology world these days).

Also, does anyone recognise the movement and have any info on it?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

krissy1301 said:


> Also, does anyone recognise the movement and have any info on it?


 The case back clearly shows 12868, which was mentioned earlier in the thread. I googled that and found several Precisions with slightly different dials, one exactly like the one my father bought in 1970. It has the Cal 1200 movement, also mentioned earlier. Picture from catawiki.



The 1200 is easier to see on that pic than the link you posted, but it's the same movement.

Seems quite likely to me that companies would have bought job lots of these to hand out as awards. If as @scottswatches said, the logo was used up to 1960, those watches were still on sale in 1970.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

several companies bought bulk buys, seemingly years in advance of handing them out. It saves any bickering if one gets a rolex and the next gets a smiths.

British Rail Tudors, and ICI Garrard's, pop up all the time. Same model usually, so maybe swan hunter struck a deal too


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

I think that is the most likely scenario, Swan Hunters bought a batch of the watches in the early 1960's and distributed them as people reached the long service milestones.

Good to see earlier predictions of the movement inside the watch to be accurate also - thanks all!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Another 12868 with 9,3 and cut 6 dial, Cal 1200, not inscribed. Saleroom dated 1965, though doesn't show paperwork. So they are out there.


----------



## FionaM (11 mo ago)

Hi,

I have also discovered the exact watch hidden under floorboards belonging to my grandfather when my parents moved house,

1967 swan hunters, wallsend.

I am wondering what you managed to find out about it, value etc would be appreciated as there seems very little interest in it. 
kind regards

fiona


----------

